# How often do you shower? (+MBTI)



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

I,,, don't know why I'm curious about this. But it does vary among people.

ISFP.

If I'm seeing people I shower every two days. Even then I dry out and have to moisturize. I hate the idea of showering without shampooing or using soap... if I'm going to shower I'm going to be hella clean. (But if it's summer vacation and I don't have to be anywhere... I can go to three or four days. By then it's unpleasant.)


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

ENFP, and every other day. Don't judge me pls. :frustrating:


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

GundamChao said:


> ENFP, and every other day. Don't judge me pls. :frustrating:


Naw dude I feel you. Don't let anyone ever give you flak over that (￣^￣)ゞ


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Once a day, however sometimes twice. If I wasn't living in somebody else's house it would be twice a day.


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

O_O

Do the people who shower less than once a day stay in a very cold climate?


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Reluctanine said:


> O_O
> 
> Do the people who shower less than once a day stay in a very cold climate?


Haha I live in an area where air conditioning is standard, even in homes! if you're an indoors person you may as well be in a cold climate here.

But in general they may not sweat much (or they don't exercise regularly) and some people don't get oily-- in fact, showering too often makes their bodies produce even more oil, and then it's an oily cycle that feeds itself :frustrating: It ultimately depends on the person. (I don't start to feel gross until two days pass, and by then people will still tell me my hair looks nice.)


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Note: I shower excessively from OCD. I don't care about being clean, I just need to feel clean. I can feel dirty even when clean.


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

@kittenmogu

Oh, I see! That makes sense, with the air conditioning. I guess I don't turn it on much because it's expensive and dries out the skin. And I exercise quite a bit so not showering for a day is... impossible for me.

Yeah, the hair gets quite yucky if I don't shampoo it everyday.  It's such a hassle to get it dry though.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

ENFP - twice a day

It's hot and humid in here.


----------



## NatureChaser (May 22, 2014)

ISFP, once a day


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

INFP, whenever I'm stinky or feel gross. Hot climates I shower 1 - 2 times a day, cold climates it's usually every second day but can stretch it out to 3 if I'm not seeing anyone. Like you @kittenmogu my skin is happier that way!

Hair's only washed once a week though. I have delicate hair with dry ends and find I really only need dry shampoo in a couple of places mid-week. People (especially those in warm climates) seem to be grossed out if I tell them that but if it looks clean and well-looked after (and the compliments beforehand suggest to me that it does) then who the hell cares?


----------



## NotAfraid (Jun 18, 2014)

INTP, once a day. But sometimes twice.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

ISTP and I shower once ever 1-3 days. If I'm doing something important I'll shower that day/night before regardless of the last time I showered. If I'm going out but not for anything important I'll shower every other day. If I'm staying at home I'll go three days (and sometimes more if I'm really lazy) unless it's really hot or something.


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

ISFP, 1-2x a day. Depends on how much exercise/physical exertion I've had.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

Unless I exert myself a lot, I bathe once every 1 or 2 weeks. No-one notices (the "hygiene police" i live with isn't the wiser). It's easier when you're a guy. Thai Crystal Deodorant Stone and Mist are awesome, by the way.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

It really varies. It all depends on what I'm doing, what the weather is like, how dirty I feel/smell. I follow no schedule, it's just whenever I feel like it. In summer if I'm feeling sweaty it could be more than once a day. In winter if I'm frozen I might go in there just to stand under the hot water, even if I don't really need one. But then I'm not all that active, and don't often go out of the house and get dusty or dirty or sweaty, and I've got a bad sense of time/memory so it could also be several days before I actually felt like I needed a shower, though in between it's likely I'd just use a washrag at the sink and wash my armpits or face, or I'll just wash my feet in the tub after coming inside. *shrug* Personally I think it's kinda silly to shower every day when you're not doing any work that actually gets you dirty - like if you're sitting at a desk in an airconditioned building, not out doing roadwork or construction or something.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I CAN'T start my day until I shower, so once a day. 

I'd feel consciously gross.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

ISTP and usually go a week or so if I'm not doing much and not sweating, so long as I keep my hair buzzed...longer hair gets very irritating and looks dirty after just a couple days and then I feel self-conscious because others will be able to tell that I'm not fitting myself to societal standards; good thing I'm not a big fan of society and remain to myself and close few, who don't ever seem to notice.

It's mostly because I hate the feeling after showering. My skin gets all dry, my hands are pruny and very annoying to the touch (causes that same shiver as when fingernails scrape on a blackboard), and then I'm all humid and sweaty for a while after too, I find it all very annoying. I don't tend to feel dirty/scuzzy when I go a while without a shower (unless my hair's grown out, which is main reason I keep it buzzed) nor do I tend to smell, esp with deodorant. It's just more natural....


----------



## wolvent42 (Jun 17, 2013)

once a month


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Usually once in the morning and once at night.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

ESFJ and once a day


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

ISTP - twice a day usually, it's the best place to unwind for me. I like to feel relaxed.


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

I usually shower twice daily. I have to keep myself clean for the ladies!


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ESTP 

Once a day.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

ENTP, once a day. I can't stand not taking a shower.


----------



## School (Apr 29, 2014)

INTP, every day, unless I'm just going to be at home. Then I usually shower every other day. Sometimes I shower two times a day, for example the days we have PE at school.


----------



## Desiderium (Jan 31, 2014)

ISFP, every day no matter what. I love showers(and baths) and hate feeling dirty.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

INTP.
Anywhere from twice a day to once a week, depending on the situation.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Jun 14, 2014)

I'd say 10-12 times per week, the morning one is a must, and the 7 PM one if I have time and I'm home early/going out/sexy times. INTJ.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

On a normal week, I will shower 6 out of 7 days and wash my hair with shampoo maybe 3 of those days.

(But condition it 6/6 days)


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Usually twice a day, unless I am backpacking of course.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

INFP and once a day...
I literally can't start my day without a shower. Nope nope nope


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Every other day. Every day turns my hair into a massive frizzball of doom. Not using shampoo/conditioner gives it this really weird texture and just using conditioner makes it flat. Ain't nobody got time for that. If I went running/exercised that day, well duh, but I try to avoid more than once every two days if possible.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

INTP, once a day. Unless I am lazy one day, I skip. But that would require me to take 2 showers the next day to balance it out.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

INFP, once a day. If I do it any less than that my hair and face get super oily, especially now in summer.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

INFP and i shower once a day. though when i visited new orleans i showered twice daily. i think if i lived in a hot, humid climate like that, that's what i would do.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

INFJ and I bathe to let my Ni soak for a couple of hours every evening. It is a great time to meditate and think and then I lose track of time and I think "Holy Mole, Batman, it's late!" then rush off to bed. Bathing is good for stretching and ironing out the kinks in my back and generally relaxing.

Bathtime... See ya!


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

Almost always daily, sometimes twice in the summer. Anytime I come in from the disgusting heat and humidity, really.

Currently missing the 40's and 50's...


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

who knows what my type is


when i was younger i would shower almost never
i haven't showered in 4 days and this is normal for me
usuallllly every 3 days, on average


----------



## Milya (Jul 9, 2014)

INFP, once a day.


----------



## Deity (Dec 26, 2014)

Once a day. I have to have good hygiene as a Deity. Otherwise people will make fun of me and decide to worship something else.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

INFJ, Morning and evening if needed.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Spotless _INFJ._ Voted just to see how many weren't cleaning their cracks and edges.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

Although I hate to say this, if I am touched by somebody with very hot/oily skin, I'll shower ASAP. Otherwise, I shower daily. I'm an INFJ.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

INFP - at least once a day, always. sometimes when i get stressed out or if i'm in some kind of physical pain, i take a long, hot bath whether i've showered that day or not... so sometimes twice, if that counts.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not comfortable going to bed without having showered, so once a day. If I'm really busy, I may shower once every two days. But ultimately, hygiene is for the weak.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

most days, not all days. also if I'm feeling a lethargic or like I'm starting to get a cold, I sometimes take a really hot shower. re-energizes me.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

Once a day for the most part. Though I only wash my hair maybe every 3+ days.


----------



## ectomorphine (Jan 5, 2015)

Cat Enthusiast said:


> Although I hate to say this, if I am touched by somebody with very hot/oily skin, I'll shower ASAP. Otherwise, I shower daily. I'm an INFJ.


lol


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

INTP once 3+ day.


----------



## Maryanne Francis (Jun 22, 2013)

Deity said:


> Once a day. I have to have good hygiene as a Deity. Otherwise people will make fun of me and decide to worship something else.


:laughing:


----------



## Deity (Dec 26, 2014)

Maryanne Francis said:


> :laughing:


:tongue:
It is true.
During medieval times I thought it was acceptable not to shower on a daily basis, but _nooo._


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

It totally depends on my plans for that day. I'm neatly groomed and well dressed outside. I don't even go to the grocery store without freshening up... so I shower daily as long as I'm leaving the house that day, but I'm a disgusting pig at home. Then it's stewing in my own filth, in crusty sweatpants and shirts with yellow pit stains.


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja (Jan 6, 2015)

I shower daily enless im in a relationship then it can be up to 3 4 times aday


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

INFJ, every day. Except for some days like saturday, wanna give my skin a rest.
Also on some days I just shower with hot water and nothing else, to not stress my skin and hair too much with artifical cleaning products all the time.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

INFJ

I shower daily. I have very oily skin and before I got preggers I worked-out out nearly every day. Showering daily works while preggo as well because I apply bio oil to my stomach and it's nice to be showered before hand (and to shower the old stuff off, plus I feel like I stink more now). If I could I'd relax in a bath daily, but there's no tub here -_-; 

The only exception I've found living out here is that I can skip a day washing my hair, since it's a dryer climate. Most places aren't as dry as this area and I seem to have Severus Snape condition where I grease up quickly. If I had short hair I could probably rock a bouffant pretty easily, lol. 

My oily skin is not a result of washing too often, I'm just naturally oily. When I was a kid I often went without food and only got to take a quick shower once a week. The first friend I ever made said it looked like I had plastic hair because it was so greasy it didn't move, lol. 

I appreciate having the option of being clean, eating good food and owning clean clothes. Not everybody has that luxury so when I do I enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

esfp
i shower once a day.
it is a pleasant way to wake up in the morning.
don't wash my hair as often because too much shampooing tends to dry out my hair.


----------



## Juiz (Dec 31, 2014)

INFJ

I used to shower twice a day back in middle school. Then it became once a day, and now that I am graduated from highschool I really only shower once every other day. If I'm not dirty, then I might as well save water. Lol


----------



## Victarion (Aug 12, 2014)

INTP. More than once a day, except when it's holidays and such when I shower once a day.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

kittenmogu said:


> But in general they may not sweat much (or they don't exercise regularly) and some people don't get oily-- in fact, showering too often makes their bodies produce even more oil, and then it's an oily cycle that feeds itself :frustrating: It ultimately depends on the person. (I don't start to feel gross until two days pass, and by then people will still tell me my hair looks nice.)


I thought that was kinda important information... Apparently, if you manage to get away with not taking a shower every two days for an extended period of time, your body does the magic. I still live with my parents and my mom has an exceptionally sensitive nose so I would know if I was more 'non-showered' that acceptable. I can actually get away with a few days, to a week, without shower. I can guarantee, nobosy notices. I live in central Europe so the climate isn't super hot for most of the year. But I can barely stand high temperatures so when the summer comes, and is hot, unless I can stay indoors the whole day, I actually shower even a few times a day.


----------



## BlackLion (Mar 29, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Every day
> I really hope some of the people here are just joking.


It actually depends on the person. I for example I am always moving and doing excercise. But I've got few friends who don't do excercise and they have a neutral body odor, they don't sweat, they don't smell good or bad. And shower once every 2-3 days.

So I think it depends on the person.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

BlackLion said:


> It actually depends on the person. I for example I am always moving and doing excercise. But I've got few friends who don't do excercise and they have a neutral body odor, they don't sweat, they don't smell good or bad. And shower once every 2-3 days.
> 
> So I think it depends on the person.


I guess that's true in some cases.I like being sure I smell good thoughroud:

Btw unrelated,but do you have skype?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Some of us just prefer the more natural feeling I suppose and don't ever really hear that we smell bad and once I start being able to actually smell myself or hair feeling grungy then I shower....otherwise just seems a waste...not to mention the irritating as all hell feeling of dry skin and the feeling of fingernails grinding a chalkboard whenever your hands touch anything rough, those annoying ass chills.

As long as I'm not smelling bad, if somebody has an issue with the fact that I don't smell all pretty and chemically enhanced, then I don't want much to do with a person who succumbs to such vanity in the first place...


I want to meet a woman that doesn't get concerned over showering every day and one who enjoys just slouching around in sweatpants. If anything, overly hygienic is a turnoff to me, so is getting all dressed up with the sole intention of "looking good". If I can find a woman that's willing to go to a nice restaurant in just a t-shirt and jeans (if not sweatpants and a tank top) then I've found somebody I want to be around; if I find one that also scratches her armpits and goes with greasy hair, I've found my soulmate.

I know you dirty* (*not naughty, although that too is accepted ) girls are out there, don't let these social standards that also (coincidentally?) convince people to spend shittons of money on "hygiene" products, most of which are completely unnecessary and made to make you feel less about yourself so you buy the product so you can then feel good about yourself all over again.



I understand the whole "hygiene prevents spreading of diseases" argument, and I wash my hands atleast a couple times everyday (although that's mostly to prevent my penis from getting too dirty from all the contact between the two:laughing, and yes, hygiene is important in that sense. But some natural body odor or greasy hair isn't going to get you sick. If anything actually, all the over-cleanliness does is prevent your immune system from exercise, therefore weakening it. The obsession with sanitizers and fear of the very idea of germs/bacteria is the very thing that will cause mankind's inability to defend itself against such "threats". Go natural, or nature will cleanse itself of you.


Eh, but what do I know, I'm just a dirty, dirty boy....


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

INFJ. Once a day, usually in the morning unless I know that I will be partaking in activities that may induce me to shower in the evening. I love showers, they're my me time :kitteh:


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

I shower every other day. I heard it's bad for your skin and hair to shower daily, especially more than once a day. I don't know how true that is, though. I don't get dirty, sweaty or smell every day, so I see no need to shower every single day.


----------



## Shinjorai (Feb 9, 2015)

Im INFP I used to shower once a day but i read something about how its actually unhealthy to shower that much and can remove oils the body produces to keep the skin and hair healthy. During the winter i have started showering every other day unless im sweaty from exercise then i shower everyday. So i guess as a general rule of thumb. Every other day in winter, and everyday in summer.


----------



## ectomorphine (Jan 5, 2015)

Once a week, armpits and pubic area excluded.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

ENFP and once a day (most of the time). If I know I'll have nothing to do all day, I might skip one but I usually shower first thing the next day. I wish I didn't have to shower so often but my hair gets really oily if I don't.


----------



## Bluehealer (Feb 3, 2015)

somewhere between 1 and 2 days, on average. Don't worry, I smell pretty


----------



## TimeIsExpensive (Dec 22, 2014)

Twice a day. Before going to work and after the gym.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Once or twice a month. It's just a waste of water.

I guess that's why people tend to avoid me in public.


----------



## Gilfoyle (Jan 19, 2015)

I wash my hair every second day, but shower once or twice every day.


----------



## LucasMull (Feb 13, 2015)

I shower once everyday, as does everyone I know of... I'm sure culture has a huge influence on this matter, as anyone who might skip a day without showering is seen as the absolute filthy here in Brazil.


----------



## Gilfoyle (Jan 19, 2015)

LucasMull said:


> I shower once everyday, as does everyone I know of... I'm sure culture has a huge influence on this matter, as anyone who might skip a day without showering is seen as the absolute filthy here in Brazil.


I want a bungalow on a beach just out side of Rio. Can you hook me up?


----------



## LucasMull (Feb 13, 2015)

ambrosiandwater said:


> I want a bungalow on a beach just out side of Rio. Can you hook me up?


I would, unfortunately I live in the most southern part of Brazil. No beaches, no tanned people and absolutely no turism, only cold.


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Fragment (Feb 16, 2015)

Only when I'm dirty or smell, or feel agitated by sweat or it is summer when it is hot here. I don't see the point in wasting water, especially when no one else is going to be bothered by it.


----------

